# Has anyone used federalfundingprogram.org



## Mossive (Jan 21, 2008)

im looking to tap into the gov to help start up some capital or get some equiptment. so i found this site you pay 20 and fill out all the necessary forms for small business grants.

is this a shame or have others had success getting funding from the gov?

thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Stay away from that junk!


----------



## Mossive (Jan 21, 2008)

so how do you get gov funds?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Hold on to your hat, because what I'm about to say may come as a shock to you.

You don't.

Contrary to what a lot of people believe, the government doesn't just hand out money, and not expect it back, to people because they have a business.

I would always stay away from 3rd party companies trying to get you to buy information about anything government related.

If you want to know about something the government does, just call them.

There's lots of contact numbers, and the bureaucracy isn't as bad as you might think.

Call up your local SBA office, and ask them about getting a grant for your business. If anyone would know, they would.

You may qualify for some small business loans. But of course, loans must be repaid. Also, they aren't given by the government, just insured by it.

You get the money from banks.

It is true that the government does award some grants. But the vast majority of those are research projects and involve VERY high tech things, and the projects are those that will most likely benefit society as a whole.

So a clothing line, or t-shirt company hardly fits into those parameters.

Good luck.


----------



## Mossive (Jan 21, 2008)

oh...good to know..im just worried i cant get a small business loan being a student with no job and all


----------



## Jeff T (Oct 18, 2007)

You can luck into a grant after about a year and usually need about 18 months of profit, 680+FICO, and a slick business plan to get a bank loan. I hate to burst your bubble but lending is tight right now and your best bet is a credit card or a friend/family. Good luck.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You definitely aren't going to "luck" into a grant!


----------



## Mossive (Jan 21, 2008)

and for those of us who have no clue what 680+fico is can i get some explanation


----------



## Jeff T (Oct 18, 2007)

Credit score


----------



## Mossive (Jan 21, 2008)

oh right...i have two of the three...so will they give me some money to get that 18 months of profit?


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Mossive said:


> oh right...i have two of the three...so will they give me some money to get that 18 months of profit?


There is no cookie cutter to lending. Just because you have those doesn't mean you are guaranteed credit.


----------

